# Hooking Wings (Front 2 hand low push)



## MJS (Mar 2, 2006)

1) With feet together, drop back with your left foot to 6 o'clock into a right neutral bow and execute a double hook (shape of the crane) using both of your hands to the inside of opponents wrists, as you draw your right foot back into a right cat stance.

2) Deliver a right front snapping ball kick to opponents groin.

3) Plant your right foot to 12 o'clock, simultaneously looping your right hand so that your right hammerfist strikes diagonally to opponents left jaw hinge. Continue a figure 8 pattern and right back knuckle to opponents right jaw hinge.

4) Follow up with a right upward elbow strike to opponents chin as your left hand guards your right ribcage, shuffling forward if necessary.

5) As your right elbow decends, deliver a right downward heel palm and claw to opponents face starting at the bridge of the nose as your left hand covers low.

6) Right front crossover and cover out to 7 o'clock.


Discussion on this technique and any variations that you may have.


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 2, 2006)

When we run this technique, our left hand, after hooking the attackers right arm, grabs the attackers right wrist and holds on as our left hand executes the strikes you indicate.

Also, the stances - Neutral Bow, Forward Bow, Neutral Bow, Wide kneel - in time with the strikes. (I think that's what we do).


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 4, 2006)

This is something that can be inserted into P.Ws.,as you plant from the right kick the left hand (depending on distance) can be used palm up to strike the throat with the  outside edge of the index finger through to the inside edge of the thumb, immediately after the strike the thumb and index finger can be used to pinch just behind/below the hinge of the jaw.
Rich


----------



## JamesB (Mar 4, 2006)

1. I prefer stepping straight back into a right forward-stance so my hips are aligned to the front....seeing as I'm going to be pushed backwards anyway I feel aligning the hips in that direction is important....

Because the attacker is going to be pretty close I wonder if the inside of the forearms (close to the elbows) would be a better target than the wrists? one would also be able to drive the attacker down and control his height alot better I feel(thinking aloud here!)

2. Cat/1-legged stance followed by a light front-snap-kick with the in-step of the foot. Just want the control of body posture here, not concerned with the power of the kick.

3. Can't remember what the sequence is after this...but my preference is to plant into a right-neutral-bow, at the same time execute a right inward hammer-fist to the side of the cheek, with a left slap-check to the right shoulder. Don't know if this is the best target - maybe the chin just below the lip would be another possiblity? At the moment a hammer-fist to cheek is what I find effective, gives me more margin for error.

I'm expecting the attacker to be either on the floor at this point, or several feet away looking kind of shocked. It's unlikely he's going to be there for the returning backfist so I prefer to stop at this point + treat the rest of the technique as a backup plan.


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> 1. I prefer stepping straight back into a right forward-stance so my hips are aligned to the front....seeing as I'm going to be pushed backwards anyway I feel aligning the hips in that direction is important....


 
By doing this, do you also feel that you'll be in a more stable stance?



> Because the attacker is going to be pretty close I wonder if the inside of the forearms (close to the elbows) would be a better target than the wrists? one would also be able to drive the attacker down and control his height alot better I feel(thinking aloud here!)


 
One way that I've done this was to still use the crane shape of the hands, but rather than just use that movement to spread the opponents hands apart, I would just drop down on top of the arm, ending up a little above the wrist on the top of their arm.  I found that this caused them to drop down a bit more, as you said in your description above.  It still created a little space with their arms, and still allowed me to execute the kick.


Mike


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 4, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> ..........Because the attacker is going to be pretty close I wonder if the inside of the forearms (close to the elbows) would be a better target than the wrists..........quote]
> 
> 
> Yes James, I prefer to attack the thumb side of the forearms also, I do this because of my defensive hand positioning at the start of the technique.
> ...


----------



## Southwell (Mar 4, 2006)

Good points, also by controlling their height with your crane stikes you take away the risk of the arms doing a re orbit.


----------



## JamesB (Mar 4, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> By doing this, do you also feel that you'll be in a more stable stance?
> Mike


 
My understanding (this is from my own experience) is that the forward-stance is not as structurally strong as the neutral-bow stance.. but my instructor has been teaching me how to 'PAM' when transitioning from stance-to-stance... so my forward bow is actually quite stable when stepping rearward in this case (I step back with left foot then PAM with my right-foot, maintaining the forward-facing hip alignment). Its sort of like a step-drag in reverse, but all from a forward-bow.

I see the step-back into a forward-stance being necessary to survive the initial push...just because this is the most natural way to move. Once I have a base, I could then pivot/transition into neutral-bow as required...

I've been taught that stepping back into a neutral bow, without first transitioning through the forward stance (+PAMs etc) results in a less-stable stance. This was certainly demonstrated very well by Mr Perez on his recent visit to us. I'm trying to incorporate this concept into all my techniques where appropriate..

In the past I've not done Hooking Wings this way...I'd always stepped straight back into a 45-cat stance...but I don't see this way being too successful, especially when being pushed forcefully. 



			
				MJS said:
			
		

> One way that I've done this was to still use the crane shape of the hands, but rather than just use that movement to spread the opponents hands apart, I would just drop down on top of the arm, ending up a little above the wrist on the top of their arm. I found that this caused them to drop down a bit more, as you said in your description above. It still created a little space with their arms, and still allowed me to execute the kick.
> Mike


 
Yeah sounds good.. at the moment I'm experimenting with using the outsides of my wrists+forearms to do this hooking...with my hands held in a more relaxed manner. kind of difficult to describe but it seems to work quite well.


----------



## Doc (Mar 5, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> 1) With feet together, drop back with your left foot to 6 o'clock into a right neutral bow and execute a double hook (shape of the crane) using both of your hands to the inside of opponents wrists, as you draw your right foot back into a right cat stance.
> 
> 2) Deliver a right front snapping ball kick to opponents groin.
> 
> ...


Please take the time to consider under what circumstances would someone choose to "push low" which is defined by below the upper height zone.


----------



## JamesB (Mar 5, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Please take the time to consider under what circumstances would someone choose to "push low" which is defined by below the upper height zone.


 
I don't know a good answer to this but I'll have a go..

I think maybe the difference between push high + push low (if there is realistically such a thing?) is the intent of the attacker. A high push to the shoulders/chest would imply that the attacker wanted to suddenly increase distance between you both. Can't explain why but it just seems natural to push someone this way.

A low push seems very unnatural to me, at least as a method to shove someone away. As the push gets lower towards the abdomen/hips, this seems mechanically very different and I don't think the reaction (or the intended effect) would be for the victim to travel backwards (and stay on their feet). Rather, would the intent be to either drive the victim down to the ground, or even attempt a low tackle/bearhug attack?

james


----------



## Doc (Mar 5, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> I don't know a good answer to this but I'll have a go..
> 
> I think maybe the difference between push high + push low (if there is realistically such a thing?) is the intent of the attacker. A high push to the shoulders/chest would imply that the attacker wanted to suddenly increase distance between you both. Can't explain why but it just seems natural to push someone this way.
> 
> ...


You were right the first time James. It doesn't make sense. Mechanically an attacker would tend to push relatively at or near the height of their own shoulders. Pushing 'low' would result in making contact with your fingers and not the palms of your hands. Try it on a wall. Once the 'push' drops below your own mid-height zone, it is no longer a viable 'push.'

To push 'low' on a person, you would have to lower your own height and expose your own upper body for a low return on your physical investment. This action is also very obvious and would be read very quickly by your intended 'victim.'

What does all this mean? To me it means this technique from the beginning, needs serious revision to be realistic and functional. Many technique interpretations begin with flawed attacks, and it is important we take nothing for granted.


----------



## JamesB (Mar 5, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> ... Pushing 'low' would result in making contact with your fingers and not the palms of your hands. Try it on a wall. Once the 'push' drops below your own mid-height zone, it is no longer a viable 'push.'


 
I'd noticed that recently (the finger thing), but figured that the hands could be rotated outwards so that the fingers were angled out to the sides, making the push at least feasible from this orientation.  starting to look less like a grab and more like a push though 

I'd kind of assumed that with the hands pointing outwards, this resulted in the arms being strong in a different direction, so this would require a different defence (hooking wings) rather than Alternating maces which attacks the arms from the top.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 5, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Please take the time to consider under what circumstances would someone choose to "push low" which is defined by below the upper height zone.


 
Hey Doc,
I remeber talking to you about this at the BKKU camp, some of the funniest "kenpo technique" attacks I/we had seen revolved around the Hooking Wings push...butt out,arms down, chin up and eyes shut....As I did mentioned hand position is where its at for me when it comes to direct pushes.
W.R.
Richie


----------



## Doc (Mar 5, 2006)

JamesB said:
			
		

> I'd noticed that recently (the finger thing), but figured that the hands could be rotated outwards so that the fingers were angled out to the sides, making the push at least feasible from this orientation.  starting to look less like a grab and more like a push though
> 
> I'd kind of assumed that with the hands pointing outwards, this resulted in the arms being strong in a different direction, so this would require a different defence (hooking wings) rather than Alternating maces which attacks the arms from the top.


Fingers pointed outward to allow a low push is what some do to justify an attack and subsequent defense that is obviously wrong, or never shows up because no one is ever actually 'pushed' in the way some train. People do not contort themselves to fit a technique scenario, they simply 'push' naturally. You might turn the fingers out if you were trying to move a piece of furniture or refrigerator across the room, but not to aggress another person.

The 'low push' was 'created' to fit technique scenarios and categories as opposed to recognizing that individuals have a finite number of ways of launching a push attack. Attacks should be examined first, and techniques created to counter them. Having an idea for a technique, and then 'inventing' an attack to satisfy the technique is ludicrous but we see it all the time. 

I listened to a young (6 years on the street) police officer student of mine just yesterday complain about a training scenario conducted/concocted by a superior on a training day. The officer expressed reservations because the scenario contridicted his experience in the field, and a healthy dose of common sense. 

However he played the training out just as instructed, and was shot in the back and 'killed' in the scenario. In the debriefing he was not very kind to the trainers, because he had predicted that very same outcome when the scenario was explained. However the superior in charge was vested in the technique/tactic he created and then worked at creating the scenario to fit his technique.

This type of "bass ackwards" type of so-called training is always a 'bad' idea no matter where you find it.


----------



## Doc (Mar 5, 2006)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Hey Doc,
> I remeber talking to you about this at the BKKU camp, some of the funniest "kenpo technique" attacks I/we had seen revolved around the Hooking Wings push...butt out,arms down, chin up and eyes shut....As I did mentioned hand position is where its at for me when it comes to direct pushes.
> W.R.
> Richie


Hey China. Consider one of the major sensors in the autonomic nervous system in PNF is from the wrist down to the hands, and their positions, no matter how slight, have a major impact on our physical capabilities.


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2006)

Just worked this technique with someone who is slightly shorter that I, but nonetheless, this was simply an experiment.  I agree that the attack, should it come lower, would be more of a takedown attempt, such as a double leg.  That being said, there are techniques that address those sorts of attacks.  The push was done on me, and the target was my chest.  Now, whether or not this is incorrect or not, I made it work for me, but I was able to do Hooking Wings.

Now, perhaps Doc can answer this question:



> The 'low push' was 'created' to fit technique scenarios and categories as opposed to recognizing that individuals have a finite number of ways of launching a push attack. Attacks should be examined first, and techniques created to counter them. Having an idea for a technique, and then 'inventing' an attack to satisfy the technique is ludicrous but we see it all the time.


 
Going on what you're saying Doc, if thats the case, why then, everywhere you look, this technique states it is for a low push, if in fact nobody would push with their hands in an awkward position?  We have 1 handed pushes going to the left, right and center of the chest and we have the 2 hand push, which only makes sense to go to the chest.


----------



## Doc (Mar 6, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Now, perhaps Doc can answer this question:
> Going on what you're saying Doc, if thats the case, why then, everywhere you look, this technique states it is for a low push, if in fact nobody would push with their hands in an awkward position?


THAT'S DAM GOOD QUESTION.


> We have 1 handed pushes going to the left, right and center of the chest and we have the 2 hand push, which only makes sense to go to the chest.


Yes but the chest is not considered 'a low push.' The chest by definition is a part of the upper most height zone. A 'low' push would be below that. Besides as Mr. Parker used to say, "Just because everyone is doing it a certain way, doesn't mean its right, just that everyone thinks it's right."


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> THAT'S DAM GOOD QUESTION.
> 
> Yes but the chest is not considered 'a low push.' The chest by definition is a part of the upper most height zone. A 'low' push would be below that. Besides as Mr. Parker used to say, "Just because everyone is doing it a certain way, doesn't mean its right, just that everyone thinks it's right."


 
Yes, I realize that the chest is not considered low.  I'm simply curious as to where the 'low' came into the picture?:idunno:   When Mr. Parker was teaching this technique, what was the nature of the attack?

Mike


----------



## Doc (Mar 6, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Yes, I realize that the chest is not considered low.  I'm simply curious as to where the 'low' came into the picture?:idunno:   When Mr. Parker was teaching this technique, what was the nature of the attack?
> 
> Mike


Mr. Parker always taught me there were no 'low' pushes. Something I already knew working the streets of South Central Los Angeles. Now somewhere along the line some got hung up on 'category completion' as a teaching tool, and in my opinion lost sight of 'reality.' "If there are high pushes, there must be low." as the concept goes. As a cat completion device it makes sense, but when you use the Web Of Knowledge properly and work through to the technique, you eliminate the improbable in favor of the likely probable. There are 'low' tackles, and takedowns but not pushes.

So if this is true, then all the techniques designed to work predicated on the hands pushing low, would need to be re-examined. And that's the least of the problems sir. There are a lot of common 'misunderstandings.' Think of all the people teaching, who were taught by someone else, who were also taught be someone else, who read a description after they forgot what they thought they knew, and all of them are different and interpreting what they think they remember, for everything they think they have learned from a guy who learned by mimic from someone else, and never learned to think because he didn't have the street experience reference in the first place which is why he came into the school to learn, from someone else who didn't have the street experience either.........


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Mr. Parker always taught me there were no 'low' pushes. Something I already knew working the streets of South Central Los Angeles. Now somewhere along the line some got hung up on 'category completion' as a teaching tool, and in my opinion lost sight of 'reality.' "If there are high pushes, there must be low." as the concept goes. As a cat completion device it makes sense, but when you use the Web Of Knowledge properly and work through to the technique, you eliminate the improbable in favor of the likely probable. There are 'low' tackles, and takedowns but not pushes.
> 
> So if this is true, then all the techniques designed to work predicated on the hands pushing low, would need to be re-examined. And that's the least of the problems sir. There are a lot of common 'misunderstandings.' Think of all the people teaching, who were taught by someone else, who were also taught be someone else, who read a description after they forgot what they thought they knew, and all of them are different and interpreting what they think they remember, for everything they think they have learned from a guy who learned by mimic from someone else, and never learned to think because he didn't have the street experience reference in the first place which is why he came into the school to learn, from someone else who didn't have the street experience either.........


 
Thank you for the reply Doc.

Another question for you.  I hope that you don't mind me picking your brain. 

1) Do you teach this technique as part of your material?

2) Am I safe to assume that Hooking Wings is a valid technique to use against a high push?

3) Can this technique be applied against a low tackle, around waist level?

4) What did Master Parker originally intend this technique to be a defense against?

Thanks in advance and I look forward to your reply.

Mike


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 6, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Hey China. Consider one of the major sensors in the autonomic nervous system in PNF is from the wrist down to the hands, and their positions, no matter how slight, have a major impact on our physical capabilities.


 
Cheers Doc,
I know how it "works" and do appy it to a lot of my techniques, but now you have pointed me towards the "why". Great stuff.
W.R.
Rich


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 6, 2006)

I usually teach it against "A Push", unless a student " insists on doing it by the book against a "low push".
The defenses against pushes (I teach) are specific, but not  determined by the height of the push.
Rich


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 6, 2006)

Just a thought here... could the attack for this technique be the response for someone doing Begging Hands on you?  You respond with Hooking Wings as the double torquing heel palms approach low on the chest/ribs.

Peace,

Donna


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 6, 2006)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Just a thought here... could the attack for this technique be the response for someone doing Begging Hands on you? You respond with Hooking Wings as the double torquing heel palms approach low on the chest/ribs.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Donna


 
Hey Donna,
Yes i see what you mean, that could apply to the ideal version of the technique, if you don't check arms and also the height/depth zones with the snapping ball kick. 
But I do think these two hand movements from B.H. & H.W. done in isolation would make a good sensitivity exercise, good call.
W.R.
Rich
ps I dont do really teach the ideal version of Begging Hands either, to many gaps for my liking.


----------



## Doc (Mar 6, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply Doc.
> 
> Another question for you.  I hope that you don't mind me picking your brain.
> 
> 1) Do you teach this technique as part of your material?


Yes sir we teach a version of the technique that does not utilize the common understanding of 'hooking, drawing toward you, and moving backwards into a cat stance. Anatomical suicde in the real world of aggressive committed attacks.


> 2) Am I safe to assume that Hooking Wings is a valid technique to use against a high push?


Yes sir it is, however my experience and teaching suggest for a high pushing attack "Alternating Maces" as I was taught is a better choice.


> 3) Can this technique be applied against a low tackle, around waist level?


No sir. Any technique where the attacker is specifically utilizig his own mass as the initial weapon against lower portions of your body, requires specific actions to counter the movement and inertia of that mass. This technique would not do that. Mr. Parker says, "His mass will knock you on your ***."


> 4) What did Master Parker originally intend this technique to be a defense against?


In my opinion Mr. Parker had no hand in the creation of this specifc technique as he did many most are familar with. It simply, in any form, violates to many principles we worked on. However that being said, it doesn't mean a variation adjusted anatomically cannot be used for the proper attack. I utilize it to teach specific principles, but actually this technique in its entirety would be an unlikely chosen repsonse. Portions of it make sense however.

Sidebar: On pointing, reaching, pushing, choking, one or two hand attacks, what your defense options are - are really dependent upon several factors relative to the actions of the atacker. (Notice I never use the word "opponent". Bad news physically) When you understand Proproceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation Sensors impact body structure, you learn to 'read' an attackers posture to determine your viable options of response. By simply looking at the attackers hands, and the shape, position they are in you are able to make a determination of what his intent is, and the state of his physical readiness positive and negative. You simply attack the problem at his negative. And that is what should determine your response as I was taught and learned.


----------



## Doc (Mar 6, 2006)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Just a thought here... could the attack for this technique be the response for someone doing Begging Hands on you?  You respond with Hooking Wings as the double torquing heel palms approach low on the chest/ribs.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Donna


Only is you do begging hands with your palms up falling back, which is a really bad idea.


----------



## Doc (Mar 6, 2006)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> I usually teach it against "A Push", unless a student " insists on doing it by the book against a "low push".
> The defenses against pushes (I teach) are specific, but not  determined by the height of the push.
> Rich


Me Ol China is on to something me thinks. Gotta go. Vivion Spain is in town for lessons this week.


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks again for the reply.




			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Yes sir we teach a version of the technique that does not utilize the common understanding of 'hooking, drawing toward you, and moving backwards into a cat stance. Anatomical suicde in the real world of aggressive committed attacks.


 
Yes, the cat stance does not seem, to me anyway, that you're going to be in balance, if the person is giving you a committed push, which I assume would be the case.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 6, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Only is you do begging hands with your palms up falling back, which is a really bad idea.


 
I'm sorry Doc I don't understand what you mean by falling back, i would be moving inward toward the attacker with the heel palms at the point that hooking wings would come into play.  I am unfamiliar with the way you teach Begging Hands in Sub L 4, but i will search the site and see if you have addressed this before.  Thanks for the response.

Peace,

Donna


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 6, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Sidebar: On pointing, reaching, pushing, choking, one or two hand attacks, what your defense options are - are really dependent upon several factors relative to the actions of the atacker. (Notice I never use the word "opponent". Bad news physically) When you understand Proproceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation Sensors impact body structure, you learn to 'read' an attackers posture to determine your viable options of response. By simply looking at the attackers hands, and the shape, position they are in you are able to make a determination of what his intent is, and the state of his physical readiness positive and negative. You simply attack the problem at his negative. And that is what should determine your response as I was taught and learned.


 
Did somebody push your babble button? What the heck are you talkin about!

Regards,

D.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

we like to finish by rebounding off the thigh and slapping a ridge hand into the attacker's groin, like in bow of compulsion.

another fun variant is to replace the upward elbow with a palm to the chin.  keep the palm soft to capture the chin and push upward and back to bend the spine backwards.  when you've got him nice and stretched out, you'll notice your elbow is just above the sternum.  put all your weight into a dropping elbow and you'll definitely ruin his day.


----------



## Doc (Mar 7, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Did somebody push your babble button? What the heck are you talkin about!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> D.


I'll be sure to explain and demonstrate it to you in greater detail when you show up to class.


----------



## Doc (Mar 7, 2006)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Doc I don't understand what you mean by falling back, i would be moving inward toward the attacker with the heel palms at the point that hooking wings would come into play.  I am unfamiliar with the way you teach Begging Hands in Sub L 4, but i will search the site and see if you have addressed this before.  Thanks for the response.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Donna


Most seem to step backwards into a cat stance to extricate their hands.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 7, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Me Ol China is on to something me thinks. Gotta go. Vivion Spain is in town for lessons this week.


 
Well when all you have got is "something" then you have to work it, I hope he has a thoroughly goood time.
W.R.
Rich


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 7, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to explain and demonstrate it to you in greater detail when you show up to class.


 
Note to self: wear hidden padding...lots of it.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 7, 2006)

Have fun Dave!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 8, 2006)

I am 6'7", but on the slimmer side (alright maybe a few xtra lbs. ) 
So if an attacker that is 5'7" comes in with a push, that is a low push on me.  

Next scenerio... You kick your opponent in the groin, he bends over from the pain but it still intent on grabbing or pushing you will on his way down.

One other thing... when executing the hooks, turn them into frictional pulls (adds a little extra something to your kick and sets up the hammer fist strike nicely)


----------



## Doc (Mar 8, 2006)

stickarts.com said:
			
		

> I am 6'7", but on the slimmer side (alright maybe a few xtra lbs. )
> So if an attacker that is 5'7" comes in with a push, that is a low push on me.


That's a serious stretch to justify a 'low push' technique so you can do "hooking Wings on someone a full foot shorter than you. I don't think so.


> Next scenerio... You kick your opponent in the groin, he bends over from the pain but it still intent on grabbing or pushing you will on his way down.


Yeah, do 'Hooking Wings" on someone you've already kicked and on his way to the ground.


> One other thing... when executing the hooks, turn them into frictional pulls (adds a little extra something to your kick and sets up the hammer fist strike nicely)


Not likely or very smart to pull someone toward you which denotes arms distance, so you can try an kick them at leg distance. Sorry sir, but none of that makes sense.

But a person determined to do something can always find an excuse to justify his actions. That's how these things survive without scruitiny as it is.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 8, 2006)

Just giving the guy some feedabck on his question.  Not saying it is fact.  I just know that 50% of what I have learned in the dojo over the past 18 years does not apply to someone that is 6'7".   Trusted me, I have to slouch down  to do parting wings on most attackers.  Why bring my head down to someone else level.  And I have sparred with some great shorter fighters.  

Someone comes at me with a two hand push, I would not waste my time with trying to stop his hands with mine.  That is waht my 37" legs are for!

Great posting with you.  Discussions bring out all the scenerios.  Life and training is about inifite options.


----------



## Doc (Mar 8, 2006)

stickarts.com said:
			
		

> Just giving the guy some feedabck on his question.  Not saying it is fact.  I just know that 50% of what I have learned in the dojo over the past 18 years does not apply to someone that is 6'7".   Trusted me, I have to slouch down  to do parting wings on most attackers.  Why bring my head down to someone else level.  And I have sparred with some great shorter fighters.
> 
> Someone comes at me with a two hand push, I would not waste my time with trying to stop his hands with mine.  That is waht my 37" legs are for!
> 
> Great posting with you.  Discussions bring out all the scenerios.  Life and training is about inifite options.


OK now I get you sir. I like the way you think.


----------

